# EOI update after it is locked with invite



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hi Experts,

In EOI I have left the end date of current employment as blank hoping that once my total "skilled" experience as mentioned in the EOI crosses 8 years there would be an automatic update to the points in my EOI with additional 5 points, this is how skillselect works as suggested to me directly by the skillselect customer service team. 

However I have a question here, as I have applied for both 189 and 190 Visas, in case I receive an invite for 190 Visa due to which the EOI is locked for 2 months, would the automatic points update in these 2 months following the invite still happen assuming I complete 8 years of experience during these 2 months? 

It might be a typical case but has anyone gone through this? I am thinking if I get an invite for Visa 190 and my EOI gets locked I might need to create another EOI for Visa 189 which gets updated with the additional 5 points and giving me a chance for Visa 189.

Thoughts?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Once your EOI is selected for invitation for any visa, it becomes locked and cannot be selected for another invitation. If you want to be considered for both 190 and 189 visas, you may want to create a second EOI.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Once your EOI is selected for invitation for any visa, it becomes locked and cannot be selected for another invitation. If you want to be considered for both 190 and 189 visas, you may want to create a second EOI.


Thanks you and I seem to have received the same response from skillselect technical support too. Wish I had submitted separate EOIs for both the Visas so the date of effect had been in the past.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Urgent and Important question
I applied for EOI and got approval but my EOI account is locked becasue i tried 5 times password .Now what to do any solution?please help


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

CTK said:


> Urgent and Important question
> I applied for EOI and got approval but my EOI account is locked becasue i tried 5 times password .Now what to do any solution?please help


Hi, were you able to resolve this problem? 

I'm getting unable to access my EOI and getting below error, were you also getting same error message?

"There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact"


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

santawanderer said:


> CTK said:
> 
> 
> > Urgent and Important question
> ...


Hi sorry to hear that . Yes we called them plenty of times they advised that system will reset on weekend which thn allowed us to change password .hope this helps . Best of luck .


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

CTK said:


> santawanderer said:
> 
> 
> > CTK said:
> ...



Also do not attempt if u are unsure of password advising from experience. Their security contact details is on the website. Keep contacting them


----------

